# Killington Opening at NOON on SUNDAY October 18th!



## manhattanskier (Oct 15, 2015)

"We say winter starts Sunday at noon, when we open for Season Pass and Express Card holders. The Beast opens to the public at 9:00 a.m. Monday.
The Mountain Bike Park will also be open this weekend, so pair your final DH laps with your first turns on North Ridge.
Get passes and Express Cards before midnight for the best prices. killington.com"

Check out this sweet video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AibNwbynvn0 They sure know how to add a little flare! ;-)


----------



## dlague (Oct 15, 2015)

Probably would not have done it if SR had not publicized it.  Then again SR had to otherwise no one would show up. No one loses here and IMO I still call SR the winner for getting it out there.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Oct 15, 2015)

With Killington ' s FB referring to Sunday River as "Monday River*" I might have just become a K fan.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 15, 2015)

Tin said:


> With Killington ' s FB referring to Sunday River as "Monday River*" I might have just become a K fan.



That is funny!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 15, 2015)

Yo Tin love the Avi


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 15, 2015)

dlague said:


> Probably would not have done it if SR had not publicized it.


----------



## dlague (Oct 16, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


>



Let's face it there was a hidden challenge and Killington chased it being the open first bully that they are. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Oct 16, 2015)

I would love to be there but family in town.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 16, 2015)

I think Monday I will have to be at K... I finished last season there, so why not open up the season there too.  I would sunday, but the little guy has swim lessons that day.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 16, 2015)

Good for us all. More people can ski.  I am glad Sr announced early so I could take the day off.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2015)

Congrats to K.  Looking forward to pictures


----------



## dlague (Oct 16, 2015)

I think it is congrats to SR since they really got the ball rolling.  You have to wonder if they did not post October 19th would K have done October 18th?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## marcski (Oct 16, 2015)

dlague said:


> I think it is congrats to SR since they really got the ball rolling.  You have to wonder if they did not post October 19th would K have done October 18th?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Disagree. The race is for the first to open. Not the first to announce their opening.


----------



## joshua segal (Oct 16, 2015)

+1 to marcski's posting


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 16, 2015)

These threads are so amazing.  The Sunday River people think the Killington People are "opening Bullys" yet they have to keep reassuring themselves that Sunday River initiated the Challenge. 

I've got no skin in the game but I think its great that there is a chance that potentially 2 eastern resorts will open before A-Basin and Loveland blow any snow!


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 16, 2015)

First to open in the country....Impressive. Thats all I have to say!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2015)

Whoever opens first wins.  End of story.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 16, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Whoever opens first wins.  End of story.



Even if it is a private party?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2015)

Semi private.  Express card isn't a bad deal if you're dying to get out


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 16, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Even if it is a private party?



What's so private? Everyone has the opportunity to buy Season Passes or Express Cards, heck the Express Cards are free if you're a Veteran...


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Whoever opens first wins.  End of story.



(420
What crazy snowmaking weather in few days and now in Shawgunk mountain range where I live enjoying Mary and good tunes John the Legend Album why gone to soon. In sweets and long sleves shirt outside and about to change to t shirt because I warm.


----------



## dlague (Oct 16, 2015)

marcski said:


> Disagree. The race is for the first to open. Not the first to announce their opening.



Would Killington have opened this weekend?  Killington was opportunistic and stole SR lunch money - bullies!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 16, 2015)

Ok,I'll play along.Is K really open if its not open to the public?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 16, 2015)

dlague said:


> Would Killington have opened this weekend?  Killington was opportunistic and stole SR lunch money - bullies!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



How do you know one way or the other?

Is Woodbury a "bully" if they open Sunday morning before K?


----------



## Rogman (Oct 16, 2015)

I fully expect Sunday River to pull a sneak attack and open at 10 AM on Sunday to beat Killington. 
Of course, Killington is well aware of this strategy, and will open at 8AM Sunday. 
However, Killington, not wanting to be outfoxed, has already predicted this and will actually open at 6AM. In the dark. 
Fortunately, for Sunday River fanboys, they are, as I write, installing lights so they can open at 4AM Sunday.
To top that, the ever resourceful Mike Solimano, has instructed Jeff Temple to line the trail with Snow Cats, lights on. Expect a 2 AM opening. So, if you want first chair, the prudent thing to do is get in line now. Behind me.


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 16, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Ok,I'll play along.Is K really open if its not open to the public?



Nope.  No ski area is really open unless tickets are free.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 16, 2015)

Rogman said:


> I fully expect Sunday River to pull a sneak attack and open at 10 AM on Sunday to beat Killington.
> Of course, Killington is well aware of this strategy, and will open at 8AM Sunday.
> However, Killington, not wanting to be outfoxed, has already predicted this and will actually open at 6AM. In the dark.
> Fortunately, for Sunday River fanboys, they are, as I write, installing lights so they can open at 4AM Sunday.
> To top that, the ever resourceful Mike Solimano, has instructed Jeff Temple to line the trail with Snow Cats, lights on. Expect a 2 AM opening. So, if you want first chair, the prudent thing to do is get in line now. Behind me.



Very funny post.  Quite a bit of truth hidden in there.   We all win.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Nope.  No ski area is really open unless tickets are free.



So season passes are free? 

Killington will have lift served PAID skiing/boarding on Sunday if it all goes as planned


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 16, 2015)

U guys are too much


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Oct 16, 2015)

rogman said:


> i fully expect sunday river to pull a sneak attack and open at 10 am on sunday to beat killington.
> Of course, killington is well aware of this strategy, and will open at 8am sunday.
> However, killington, not wanting to be outfoxed, has already predicted this and will actually open at 6am. In the dark.
> Fortunately, for sunday river fanboys, they are, as i write, installing lights so they can open at 4am sunday.
> To top that, the ever resourceful mike solimano, has instructed jeff temple to line the trail with snow cats, lights on. Expect a 2 am opening. So, if you want first chair, the prudent thing to do is get in line now. Behind me.



lol


----------



## fbrissette (Oct 16, 2015)

Rogman said:


> I fully expect Sunday River to pull a sneak attack and open at 10 AM on Sunday to beat Killington.
> Of course, Killington is well aware of this strategy, and will open at 8AM Sunday.
> However, Killington, not wanting to be outfoxed, has already predicted this and will actually open at 6AM. In the dark.
> Fortunately, for Sunday River fanboys, they are, as I write, installing lights so they can open at 4AM Sunday.
> To top that, the ever resourceful Mike Solimano, has instructed Jeff Temple to line the trail with Snow Cats, lights on. Expect a 2 AM opening. So, if you want first chair, the prudent thing to do is get in line now. Behind me.



Good one !


----------



## powhunter (Oct 16, 2015)

Not sure that Woodbury is in the game anymore after Rod passed away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 16, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Nope.  No ski area is really open unless tickets are free.


Does free lunch count?



K-1 Café will be serving up complimentary Season Pass/Express Card holder lunch to kick off the season.
Just show your pass and get a free hamburger, chicken sandwich or hot dog and fountain drink.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 16, 2015)

dlague said:


> Would Killington have opened this weekend?  Killington was opportunistic and stole SR lunch money - bullies


Doesn't appear like they're stealing lunch money.:razz:


----------



## whalebackmtn (Oct 16, 2015)

If you like skiing at Killington...Buy a Season pass to Whaleback Mountain at 25% off until Oct 25th and you will get 50% lift tickets at Killington!!!! DON'T MISS OUT!!!!

Whaleback Mountain 25% Off  Pass Sale Last Week

Skiers and riders and those who want to learn, don’t miss out on Whaleback Mountain’s Passapalooza. Regular Season Passes are 25% off. Amazing benefits at Killington Resort, Mount Sunapee, and Golf & Ski Warehouse. Nordica skis giveaway & more! 3rd graders passes $30. Military passes $99. Visit www.whaleback.com. Whaleback is a nonprofit, community-supported mountain.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 16, 2015)

$49  is the walk up rate Monday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jully (Oct 16, 2015)

andrec10 said:


> First to open in the country....Impressive. Thats all I have to say!



Not quite first in the country. https://www.silvertonmountain.com/page/goods/press/article&article_id=125

They're the real bullies I'd say. Didn't even use snowmaking. That's not fair!

Still great to beat most of the Western players.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 16, 2015)

Bigger question is who will stay open.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 16, 2015)

Jully said:


> Not quite first in the country. https://www.silvertonmountain.com/page/goods/press/article&article_id=125
> 
> They're the real bullies I'd say. Didn't even use snowmaking. That's not fair!
> 
> Still great to beat most of the Western players.



That's not lift serviced (yet).


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Oct 16, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> Bigger question is who will stay open.



Neither. Weather will not cooperate.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Harvey (Oct 16, 2015)

Long term does look pretty warm, as it has for months.


----------



## slatham (Oct 16, 2015)

Not so sure K won't blow snow TONIGHT. And tomorrow night looks ideal, and Sunday is full on too. Enjoy it while it last as it won't be this cold again for weeks.

RECREATIONAL FORECAST
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
649 PM EDT FRI OCT 16 2015

.THE HIGHER SUMMITS FORECAST FOR VERMONT AND NORTHERN NEW YORK...

.TONIGHT...CLOUDY UNTIL MIDNIGHT...THEN SUMMITS BECOMING OBSCURED
IN CLOUDS. A CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS UNTIL MIDNIGHT...THEN SNOW
SHOWERS LIKELY AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOWS IN THE MID TO UPPER 20S. WEST
WINDS 10 TO 15 MPH...BECOMING SOUTHWEST AT 15 TO 30 MPH AFTER
MIDNIGHT.
.SATURDAY...SUMMITS OBSCURED IN CLOUDS IN THE MORNING...THEN BECOMING IN
AND OUT OF CLOUDS. SNOW SHOWERS LIKELY. HIGHS IN THE UPPER 20S AND LOWER
30S. WEST WINDS 20 TO 35 MPH... BECOMING NORTHWEST 20 TO 25 MPH IN
THE AFTERNOON.
.SATURDAY NIGHT...MOSTLY CLOUDY UNTIL MIDNIGHT...THEN BECOMING
PARTLY CLOUDY. A CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS UNTIL MIDNIGHT. LOWS IN THE
UPPER TEENS. NORTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 30 MPH. WIND CHILL VALUES IN THE
SINGLE DIGITS ABOVE ZERO. 
.SUNDAY...CLOUDY. HIGHS IN THE LOW MID 20S. NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO
25 MPH. WIND CHILL VALUES IN THE SINGLE DIGITS ABOVE ZERO.


----------



## slatham (Oct 16, 2015)

Actually found a more specific K forecast.

THE FORECAST FOR KILLINGTON PEAK, VERMONT AT 4,235:
LAST UPDATED AT 650 PM EDT FRI OCT 16 2015

.TONIGHT...SUMMITS OBSCURED IN CLOUDS. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF RAIN OR
SNOW SHOWERS UNTIL MIDNIGHT...THEN A CHANCE OF SNOW OR RAIN SHOWERS
AFTER MIDNIGHT. LOW AROUND 24. WEST WINDS 15 TO 20 MPH...INCREASING
TO 20 TO 35 MPH AFTER MIDNIGHT. 
.SATURDAY...SUMMITS OBSCURED IN CLOUDS. A CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS.
HIGH AROUND 28. WEST WINDS 30 TO 35 MPH...BECOMING NORTHWEST 20 TO
25 MPH IN THE AFTERNOON. 
.SATURDAY NIGHT...CLOUDY UNTIL MIDNIGHT THEN CLEARING. A CHANCE OF
SNOW SHOWERS UNTIL MIDNIGHT. LOW AROUND 15. NORTHWEST WINDS 20 TO
35 MPH. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS 1 BELOW. 
.SUNDAY...PARTLY SUNNY IN THE MORNING...THEN BECOMING CLOUDY. HIGH
AROUND 26. NORTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 25 MPH. WIND CHILL VALUES AS LOW AS
1 BELOW. 

DETAILED FORECAST DATA:

DATE                   SAT 10/17/15            SUN 10/18/15
TIME (EDT)       18 21 00 03 06 09 12 15 18 21 00 03 06 09 12 15 18
TEMP (F)         36 35 35 33 30 27 27 28 25 20 18 18 16 17 23 25 24
WIND DIR          W  W  W  W  W  W  W NW NW NW NW  N NW NW NW NW NW
WIND SPD (MPH)   18 17 18 28 34 32 25 23 26 33 29 25 19 14 13 18 24
SKY COVER (%)    IO OB IO IO OB OB OB OB OB OB 26 20 17 57 93 IO 80
WIND CHL (F)     26 25 24 19 14 10 12 14  9  0 -1  0 -1  2 11 11  8
PROB PRECIP (%)  20 18 24 30 33 40 43 44 31  8  6  5 10 19 20 20 14
SNOW AMT (IN)     0     0     T     T     T     0     0     0     0


----------



## yeggous (Oct 16, 2015)

slatham said:


> Actually found a more specific K forecast.
> 
> THE FORECAST FOR KILLINGTON PEAK, VERMONT AT 4,235:
> LAST UPDATED AT 650 PM EDT FRI OCT 16 2015
> ...



That forecast is for 4,200 ft. The base of the North Ridge chair is at 3,400 feet. I did a back of the envelope calculation and you can add 3-5 degrees to those temperatures (depending on humidity) to adjust those temperatures for the base of the chair. It is going to humid for that entire period so that's not going to be doing you any good with the wet bulbs.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 16, 2015)

Jully said:


> Not quite first in the country. https://www.silvertonmountain.com/page/goods/press/article&article_id=125
> 
> They're the real bullies I'd say. Didn't even use snowmaking. That's not fair!
> 
> Still great to beat most of the Western players.



Silverton photographers are the masters of embellishment. They'll find one or two wind blown pockets and take a photo there. Even their Facebook page says "face shots and base shots"

Not to mention, those were employees they were not open to the public so this does not count.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 16, 2015)

powhunter said:


> $49  is the walk up rate Monday


Yep & you have to buy lunch too.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 17, 2015)

Arapahoe Basin gave K and SR a shout out. Pretty cool of them

http://arapahoebasin.blogspot.com/2015/10/killington-and-sunday-river.html?m=1


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 17, 2015)

Somebody better have a trip report for us 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Oct 17, 2015)

Well SR has the best stoke picture going so far on FB



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Oct 17, 2015)

Sunday River



Killington




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Oct 17, 2015)

Yea. Between announcing they were opening first and the photos SR is being quite the stoke bully.


----------



## slatham (Oct 17, 2015)

That Sunday River pic is not today. While K pic is.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 17, 2015)

K3000.  The Beast


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 17, 2015)

So, who's gonna be there for opening day? Puck it?

Whoever is there, I need pics!!!!


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 17, 2015)

I'll be there Monday, can't wait, hope K makes June this year, October-June season would be pretty cool. I'll take some pics for you skiNEwhere.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 18, 2015)

From SR twitter feed


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 18, 2015)

Hike to the lift. Sherpa optional


----------



## Puck it (Oct 18, 2015)

Black Phantom said:


> Hike to the lift. Sherpa optional


Sherpa is not optional.  Looking for one still


----------



## powhunter (Oct 18, 2015)

I'll be up Monday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ss20 (Oct 18, 2015)

9:30 opening for K today.  Just announced.


----------



## machski (Oct 18, 2015)

Sunday River is going for TTB off Locke.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 18, 2015)

It is crazy how much these two powerhouses can make in such a short time span.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> It is crazy how much these two powerhouses can make in such a short time span.



It's crazy how far the production capabilities of modern snowmaking has progressed so quickly!!


----------



## ss20 (Oct 18, 2015)

And we're live....



Can't believe 2015-2016 is upon us.  Last time I checked we just finished the 2010-2011 season


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 18, 2015)

It's foolhardy to look at P&L for one weekend vs what opening this early brings in throughout the reminder of the season based on the marketing hype. Unfortunately this is impossible to really sample. That said, outside of a few years Killington has been doing this since their inception so I would guess they feel it's worth the effort.


----------



## marcski (Oct 18, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> It's foolhardy to look at P&L for one weekend vs what opening this early brings in throughout the reminder of the season based on the marketing hype. Unfortunately this is impossible to really sample. That said, outside of a few years Killington has been doing this since their inception so I would guess they feel it's worth the effort.


+1. Totally agree.  Killington is simply The Beast of the East. They lived up to that reputation in May and are back at it less than 5 months later. Kudos!


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 18, 2015)

God bless the return of The Beast! They are so much closer to me than any of the other early/late season players. Long live The Beast! Hope they make June this year. I will spend my midseason weekends elsewhere however.


----------



## 180 (Oct 18, 2015)

See you Tuesday!


----------



## 180 (Oct 18, 2015)

see you  Tuesday!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 18, 2015)

Looks beautiful. A sight for sore eyes. I wonder if there's any poaching going on.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 18, 2015)

From my brother in law rubbing it in.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 18, 2015)

Doesn't look like October.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 18, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Sherpa is not optional.  Looking for one still



I will gladly Sherpa for anyone who is willing to cover airline costs


----------



## dlague (Oct 18, 2015)

Black Phantom said:


> Hike to the lift. Sherpa optional



Shit you have to hike down and back up?  F that.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Oct 18, 2015)

http://www.killington.com/site/2for1/2for1-skimag-1516


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2015)

dlague said:


> Shit you have to hike down and back up?  F that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



You are very anti-K. while it isn't my favorite place I embrace the early and late season they provide


----------



## yeggous (Oct 18, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> You are very anti-K. while it isn't my favorite place I embrace the early and late season they provide



I share his sentiment about hiking up and down. It sucks wearing ski boots. I did it once and swore never again. I'd much rather go to SR and download from the mid station. If I were to go back to K and hike the stairs, I'd definitely bring my boot bag with me and leave it at the bottom of the stairs. I agree the walk isn't that bad if you're wearing street shoes, but it's a different story in ski boots.


----------



## dmw (Oct 18, 2015)

Piece of cake in snowboard boots.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2015)

yeggous said:


> I share his sentiment about hiking up and down. It sucks wearing ski boots. I did it once and swore never again. I'd much rather go to SR and download from the mid station. If I were to go back to K and hike the stairs, I'd definitely bring my boot bag with me and leave it at the bottom of the stairs. I agree the walk isn't that bad if you're wearing street shoes, but it's a different story in ski boots.



It wasn't just this post it has been a lot of his post in the last week.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 18, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> It wasn't just this post it has been a lot of his post in the last week.



Agreed.  I think someone at Killington must have pissed in his Cheerios.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 19, 2015)

The Heavenly stairs are like walking back to your truck if you're parked in the back of the lot. To each their own but it's not a hard walk lol.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 19, 2015)

K must feel confident they've laid down a substantial enough base to stay open since they've shut the guns off. Could also be it's warmed up to much already.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 19, 2015)

Ok, so where are all these pics? If I'm not gonna ski I wanna try and ski vicariously through someone else


----------



## slatham (Oct 19, 2015)

I find it strange the guns are off. It was 12 degrees at Mt Mansfield this AM so its not the temp. Either 1) they made enough to last the warm up or 2) they couldn't make enough to last the warm up so they cut their losses and called this pure marketing? Unless the base is 3'+ I'd say #2, but I haven't been there so have no idea what they have actually laid down. Anyone there yesterday who can comment on base depth?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 19, 2015)

slatham said:


> *pure marketing?*



It's Killington.  It's always pure marketing.

First to open WROD, Last to close WROD.  

For the 1% of skiers who actually care about that, as well as for the uninformed masses who can be duped into thinking this matters to their January/February skiing experience.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 19, 2015)

Well it's 32 degrees at the base and 60% humidity - that's non snowmaking wet bulb. Assume a little better up top and they may feel it's not worth it.


----------



## slatham (Oct 19, 2015)

Sugarbush reports 32 at the base, 25 mid, 17 top. Temps not the issue.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 19, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Ok, so where are all these pics? If I'm not gonna ski I wanna try and ski vicariously through someone else


Bunch over at KZone & the Killington website


----------



## bigbog (Oct 19, 2015)

Looking at those Kton pics = nice short radius possibilities right off the bat in October, at least for a little while = _sensational_.


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 19, 2015)

A dose of reality at Ski The East

[h=1]Killington To Punish Out of Shape Skiers October 18, 2015[/h]
http://www.skitheeast.net/killington-to-punish-out-of-shape-skiers-october-18-2015/


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 19, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Bunch over at KZone & the Killington website



Boom found them. Along with some other quite interesting threads.....


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 19, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> It wasn't just this post it has been a lot of his post in the last week.



+1


----------



## slatham (Oct 19, 2015)

Newpylong, Sugarbush was referenced - as was Mt Mansfield - due to it having current temperature observations at a similar elevation to the summit of Killington. The only Killington temp I can find is at the base, which is irrelevant. So Sugarbush's temps have everything to do with the question I was asking; "Why was Killington not making snow at 9am this morning with temps in the teens?"

To your point on the forecast, which I am well aware of, I think they gave up on trying to make enough snow to last through the warm up (the other argument - they made enough - I don't buy). We shall see - if they stay open through the warm spell then I will be proven wrong.

Wish they provided summit temps.......


----------



## Jcb890 (Oct 19, 2015)

I could not care less about the race and marketing aspect of it between Sunday River and Killington... I just think it is awesome that these places are open in mid-October!

I just sat here and watched the K-Cam for a few minutes while sitting at my desk.  I'm jealous!


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 19, 2015)

slatham said:


> Newpylong, Sugarbush was referenced - as was Mt Mansfield - due to it having current temperature observations at a similar elevation to the summit of Killington. The only Killington temp I can find is at the base, which is irrelevant. So Sugarbush's temps have everything to do with the question I was asking; "Why was Killington not making snow at 9am this morning with temps in the teens?"
> 
> To your point on the forecast, which I am well aware of, I think they gave up on trying to make enough snow to last through the warm up (the other argument - they made enough - I don't buy). We shall see - if they stay open through the warm spell then I will be proven wrong.
> 
> Wish they provided summit temps.......



Temperatures at elevation at one area do not mean another area is the same. I lived in Waitsfield for 4 years - it was routinely in the single digits to teens up on Ellen and 20s down on K Peak.

But I bet they already spent above and beyond their budget for this early and decided it wasn't worth making more to see it melt.


----------



## fbrissette (Oct 19, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> For the 1% of skiers who actually care about that,



It's a lot less than 1%.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 19, 2015)

slatham said:


> I think they gave up on trying to make enough snow to last through the warm up (the other argument - they made enough - I don't buy). We shall see - if they stay open through the warm spell then I will be proven wrong.


Yes you will.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 19, 2015)

They have already said they are staying open for the week.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 19, 2015)

From K tonight:

5:39 pm 10/19/15--It's a treat to have great skiing and riding in mid-October but there's no guarantee how long favorable weather will last; we suggest you get it while you can. On Tuesday you'll find us skiing and riding on 2 groomed runs in the North Ridge area or jibbing and jumping on 6 fresh features in the Reason Terrain Park. We plan to stay open for skiing and riding as long as conditions allow, but stay tuned right here for timely updates on our status - things can change rapidly this time of year.


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks like a small window to make snow Friday night into Saturday morning.  I'm curious how long they go this week.


----------



## joshua segal (Oct 19, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> They have already said they are staying open for the week.



If you remember, last spring they said they would be open June 1.  Ultimately, the weather has to cooperate!


----------

